# Acoustics matter...



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Joachim Müllner sings the same Wikisinger song in 15 different environments... one of the scenes is recorded in an anechoic chamber without any sound reflections...

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...t=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSSrZQEbfBA

Enjoy 
Flavio

b.t.w. I could not find how to post a video, may be someone can enlighten me?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Flavio: It is something about that particular video, it must have been disabled from embedding. Other videos can be embedded just fine. That one will not go no matter what.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Copyright protection?


----------

